
Google Allo messaging app will soon be sunset for good - geerlingguy
https://9to5google.com/2018/12/05/google-allo-shutting-down/
======
pandalicious
I always wonder why Google didn't just keep improving/extending Hangouts. Was
the codebase just unsalvageable? Was it something to do with Google's internal
politics?

